# Help Quickly Badly Needed



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

hello people am badly stuck now i have deposited my fee in akhtar saeed lhr and riphah isl has just called me. am totally out of my mind now.. what to do and what not to do.i need help and quickly.kindly give me replies. anxiously waiting ...


----------



## FarhanShah (Nov 9, 2012)

join riphah


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

I hav also deposited fee sumwhere ! nd now trying at another place :?


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

Hassan Babar 05 said:


> I hav also deposited fee sumwhere ! nd now trying at another place :?


what?


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

Angry Bird said:


> hello people am badly stuck now i have deposited my fee in akhtar saeed lhr and riphah isl has just called me. am totally out of my mind now.. what to do and what not to do.i need help and quickly.kindly give me replies. anxiously waiting ...


just go to college and said them for refund hope so they do so


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

join riphah ........best of luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

do i have to face difficulties there? like conservative atmosphere? am afraid. i am not very liberal myself i take hijab but people say its very strict? can we go out from hostel for shopping and dine out?


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

As well as study is concern... akhter saeed is affliated wid uhs as Ripha.. but if u do not like atmosphere then go akhter saeed and demands refund of fee..if they refuse then stay bless wid u r luck and remain calm till classes start...bcoz we hve to remain relax our mind these days..we r going to start most tough journey of study in next years..


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

sorry i don't know about riphah


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

Muhammad Bilal said:


> As well as study is concern... akhter saeed is affliated wid uhs as Ripha.. but if u do not like atmosphere then go akhter saeed and demands refund of fee..if they refuse then stay bless wid u r luck and remain calm till classes start...bcoz we hve to remain relax our mind these days..we r going to start most tough journey of study in next years..


 kindly elaborate their atmosphere?


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

IMO go for the one in your city, that is if you live in either lahore or islamabad. If in neither city, leave it upto the environment. Its upto you what kinda environment you would be comfortable in. Nobody discourages hijab anywhere, but where it is a rule, you cant go stray from it.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

am from multan...my maternal family is in islamabad.... but the thing is i cant live in sooo much restrictions. i am islamic too, dont go without hiab. but i like to go out and stuff like that


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

Thats exaclty what Im pointing towards. The restrictions. It is the most highlighted problem with IIMC no matter whom Ive asked or heard from, so far. But Im not much aware of Akhtar Saeed, as in their faculty and studies. Stick around for more opinions from other members too :thumbsup:


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

I would say you should stick to Akhtar Saeed merely because of two reasons. Firstly, you have deposited the fees so getting the refund would be such a pain and if you get a refund, you'll definitely have to bear a loss of around hundred thousand. And considering that you are gonna be paying like more than a half million to Riphah, an additional expenditure of hundred thousand which won't give you any benefit either would be quite pointless. 
Secondly, as far as I remember, Riphah is not affiliated with UHS while Akhtar Saeed is. And the degree of UHS rocks, there's no argument over that right?


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

Angry Bird said:


> am from multan...my maternal family is in islamabad.... but the thing is i cant live in sooo much restrictions. i am islamic too, dont go without hiab. but i like to go out and stuff like that


me also from Mux :cool!:


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

Btw, is Riphah making calls to fill their seats instead of a second merit list? My friend is still expecting a second merit list :?


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

do you know anyone who can help me out


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

go for akhter saeed...its in lhr...affliated with uhs...and moreover attach hospitals of akhter saeed are also v good...lahori degree has more worth when you go for house job,,,so my advice is;''''go 4 akhter uncle''''

- - - Updated - - -



Angry Bird said:


> do you know anyone who can help me out


u have to spend five years in medical college...so dont choose that place where u r bound to do something...go 4 akhter saeed

- - - Updated - - -

are we not helping you???i think everyone here has suggested akhter saeed..so why dont u go for it???


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

will a person with 79% marks be able to pass uhs exams ? am scared. will i'll try my best anyways....

- - - Updated - - -

yes my dad is also thinking the same. HE is doctor too...

- - - Updated - - -



Hassan Babar 05 said:


> me also from Mux :cool!:


oh good. what you going to do?

- - - Updated - - -



rockstar said:


> go for akhter saeed...its in lhr...affliated with uhs...and moreover attach hospitals of akhter saeed are also v good...lahori degree has more worth when you go for house job,,,so my advice is;''''go 4 akhter uncle''''
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


 man reply na


----------



## Daniya malik (Nov 6, 2012)

akhtar saeed is good u should join that

- - - Updated - - -

yes easily uhs is noy much difficult


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Definitely Akhter Saeed.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

i would call it a difficult decision, in my opinion; stick to Akhtar Saeed.


----------

